# Torn.....unsure...advice please!



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi ladies,

As you can see from my signature, I went through NHS funded TX at The Priory in Birmingham, from where we got our beautiful Gracie.

People around me have dropped several hints about not wanting her to be an only child, nice to have another one etc, but I have always ignored them. Then I have seen two gorgeous newborns, had a bit of a cuddle with one and am starting to get a touch broody.

My problem (or several) is as follows;
I'm not sure if I actually WANT another or if it's just my maternal instincts twanging at a baby.
How do I cope if we try again and I get dh hopes up and it doesn't work? Both of us have said we are happy with just one, but he loves kids. What if he is just saying that as he knows I'm unsure? He keeps saying it's my decision!
And can we get our second NHS go? We were told we could have two, but the first one worked. I promised myself that if it worked I would share/donate eggs if I got the chance.
We have our frosties, but I don't know how FET works or how much it costs.

I suppose I'm just after advice and someone to talk to....


----------



## Hugbug (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Amy I didn't want to read and run....I struggled to conceive my first child and ttc for 3 years with him...eventually after ovarian drilling I fell pregnant with him...however if that had failed I would have been entitled to 2 IVF rounds on the NHS. But as I have now got him it doesn't mean I still get those 2 NHS funded cycles now I am struggling to conceive number 2 (3 and a half years) so regardless of how ur first child was conceived u will not get funding for subsequent children. So I'm afraid you will need to go private if you wanted another child....however I am not sure if it is the same in each trust....so u will need to contact ur NHS trust and confirm their protocols.

In relation to you wanting another child, only u can decide. Maybe don't rush into any treatment right away as it is an emotional roller coaster as u well know. Just have time to think on the idea and don't feel pressured by people asking for siblings for your child.....I'm sure she won't be worried if she has them or not. Only if people make an issue out of it will she. Anyone can feel broody looking and holding a newborn.....however u can give them back 

Wish u all the best x


----------

